
No country has found a sustainable way to finance dementia care - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/special-report/2020/08/27/no-country-has-found-a-sustainable-way-to-finance-dementia-care
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/ayRUg](https://archive.vn/ayRUg)

